# Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated



## WilliamVL (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi

I'm running Windows Vista (SP1) and using an ADSL router to connect to the internet. I have a connection set up in Network Connections that I always connect with but for the past week I've gotten the message "Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated" while attempting to Verify the username and password.

I've checked all the normal stuff as mentioned throughout the internet (correct login credentials, Unsecured Password, Multilink off).
The thing is, this have always worked and nothing has changed on the settings for the network connections.

If I reboot my computer and start up with Windows XP (have Vista and XP loaded), I can connect fine via Windows XP.

The only things that have happened this week that might have an affect that I can think of is:
- My computer got shut down by a power outage (pc is always connected to the internet)
- The one morning when I came to my pc, I saw that the firewall had been disabled. AVG updated the Internet Security over night and had disabled the firewall to complete the update so my pc was basically unprotected for a number of hours.

Another problem, which is probably related to the above, is that I'm having trouble connecting to the other pc on my lan. My IP is 10.0.0.3 and the other one is 10.0.0.4. Sometimes I can ping it and other times the request times out or "Destination host unreachable".

I've done a full system scan with the latest AVG and found nothing. Sometimes though, since this week, AVG Firewall comes up for ordinary applications that "try" to access the network (like WinRAR or Calculator) which doesn't make sense.

Regards,
William


----------

